# sbpanic - vm_fault: fault on nofault entr



## balanga (Apr 4, 2019)

My system just crashed with the following:-


```
root@GoFlexHome-FreeBSD:~/usr/local # cd sbpanic: vm_fault: fault on nofault entry, addr: c72c4000
Uptime: 1h27m9s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
--> Press a key on the console to reboot,
--> or switch off the system now.
Rebooting...
```

On rebooting it just hangs:-

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s2 [rw]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.1: <Marvell EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Marvell EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.2: <Kingston DataTraveler 3.0> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Kingston DataTraveler 3.0, class 0/0, rev 2.10/1.10, addr 2> on usbus0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/da0s2...
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Kingston DataTraveler 3.0 PMAP> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 94DE80724795B2809941CD07
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 14784MB (30277632 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```

I'm booting from a USB  stick. If I insert it in a laptop I can run `fsck -y /dev/da0s2` and it clears some errors and marks the filesystem clean, but it still hangs on boot on the GoFlex Home.

At the moment, I'm reinstalling FreeBSD in order to continue booting since I don't know how to clear what may have become damaged and can't find any trace of anything called sbpanic...

Any ideas?


----------

